# South Jersey Shore Access / Delaware Bay



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Jersey Guys,
Are there any fishing piers, bulkheads,or beach access points in South Jersey ( Del River > Del Bay side) that are easily accessible, worth the trip, my son keeps begging me to fish in NJ..the river and bay side is a short, scenic drive from Wilmington.


----------



## Sandhog (Sep 12, 2002)

Cape May county is pretty small, you can hit Reed's Beach about the 11 mile marker south on Rt.47. Avalon, Stone Harbor, and the Wildwoods are all within about 15 miles of each other. You can stop at The Girls Place on Rt. 47 in Port Elizabeth for bait& advice. They are good people. Good luck.
Sandhog


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Thanks*

Sandhog,
Thanks for the information..is there a bulkhead or beach front to fish in Fortescue? I have heard stories of fisherman scoring on big trout from the shore in the spring..thanks again for the info!


----------



## Sandhog (Sep 12, 2002)

Murphman
Can't tell you about Fortescue, I haven't been there in about 20 years. When I was there last time it was really foggy [caused by massive amounts of beer intake] I think I had a real good time???. Sorry I can't help more on that area.
Sandhog:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Murphman!

There is a beach (low tide) bulkhead (high tide) in Fortescue. I've caught weakies there (when there were weakies in Fortescue), and I've seen nice blues and fluke pulled out. The bulkhead/beach is on the bayfront -- just follow the road around from the fishing fleet. You can also rent outboard powered skiffs at the marina.

There is also Sunset Beach (on the Delaware Bay) near Cape May. Higbees Beach (also known as Gay Beach) on Delaware Bay has some decent striper fishing in the "off" season, but access was restricted a few years back and I don't know the current status. The N Wildwood Rock Pile is currently producing stripers and tog. The Cape May jetties should be doing the same. I don't know the current status of Cold Spring Inlet.

Hope this helps....


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input guys..we'll keep in mind for next spring ..maybe will do a sight seeing trip once the fishing shuts down in De/MD!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

murphman there are a few places in s jeresy theres pennsville beach,fort mott,and fortesque not to mention a few more,and there are still fish around stripers are hitting bloods @ bayview and satieday i had a runoff on bunker @augustine keep an eye on the water temp its 52 and dropping so you better get out there.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Jersey Spots*

Mark,
Thanks for the reply..going to PLO this weekend so will not be chasing the DR&B striped ones! There is always Dobbinsville in the Spring on or side of the river! I sure wish Mom's was still around. They have put too many houses on rt 9 and I'm sure more will be on the way.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

amen to dobbinsville i'm there every spring and i really really miss moms thet was the greatest spot on the river!rumor has it you can still get back there if you know someone that lives there.


----------

